
LoRaWAN Energy Performance and Ambient Energy Harvesting - c0n5pir4cy
https://www.stream-technologies.com/whitepapers/lorawan-energy-performance-and-ambient-energy-harvesting/
======
c0n5pir4cy
Full disclosure: I work for the company that is hosting the whitepaper.

~~~
1001101
This is great stuff, thanks for sharing! I just looked at your website, and
I'm trying to figure out how energy harvesting fits into your business model.
Just lowering the coefficient of friction for deploying LoRa networks? Where
are you trying to take this?

~~~
c0n5pir4cy
Hi there, the member of our team who wrote this article joined us as part of a
Knowledge Transfer Partnership with a local university.

While not directly related to our business model, we gain a lot in terms of
understanding LoRaWAN networks; getting more people to deploy LoRa networks
like you mentioned is also a plus.

------
gus_massa
[Metacomment: Most articles in this area are about a technology that in the
future will be so efficient to charge your cell phone, notebook (or electric
car :) ). This is more serious, with experiments with current technology, give
it a try.]

